# What's next after point-and-shoot gear?



## betterbird (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been using the small point and shoot digital cameras for about 5 years now, and I love the small size and portability of my cameras.  But the auto settings are a hindrance for me.  I'm ready to move up to a camera that has more features - manual shutter speed, aperture vs. shutter priority, that sort of thing.  What should I look at?  I dont want to go back to a big gear bag and multiple lenses.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Delphititan (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,
There are many paths to take. Many would suggest a DSLR and that may be a good choice depending on the kinds of pictures you tend to take. There are high end point and shoot models with many exposure control modes.

I recommend that you take a look at the new micro four thirds cameras. Olympus and Panasonic have several models that are quite compact, but will give you interchangeable lenses and excellent image quality without the bulk of even a smaller DSLR.

I use an Olympus E-P1 with a 14-42mm zoom lens. Other models currently available are the Panasonic GH1, G1 and GF1. Olympus also has an E-P2 in addition to the E-P1 that I use.

Dan


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm going to recommend an entry level DSLR like the Nikon D3000, or if you can find a used D40/D60, that would work as well.

On the other hand, if you just dont feel like making the jump up to a SLR, then I would recommend a Canon Powershot SX1 IS. I have the S5 IS and love it. Tons of manual controls, the ability to do macro and SUPER macro shots with the "kits lens" (a DSLR will require to buy an additional lens to do that).. It also records high quality video with stereo sound (Entry level DSLR wont).
It's perfect someone who wants a slightly smaller, powerful, all in one kind of camera.
PowerShot SX1 IS Digital Camera


----------



## bburzycki (Jan 10, 2010)

Canon G10 or G11 - I love mine - full featured and smaller.... you are stuck with one lens but the quality is there....


----------



## Rekd (Jan 10, 2010)

I was in the same boat for a few years, shooting motorsports with a P/S. The 2 seconds per frame, the half a second of shutter lag. It was painful. The pictures were great but I just needed more.

I had some old (really old) Canon lenses laying around from my wife's hay-day in film photography, so I decided to go with Canon. I bought the best I could afford at the time: a 50D. It was cool because it had a "sports mode" on it. Didn't take long for me to realize that I didn't know squat about real photography. Yeah, I could take good pictures, but when I tried to match my skill with the Sony P/S using the 50D I was seriously depressed. 

I stuck with it, traded my 50D for a 7D (it has video), and am trying to learn how to take real pictures all over again without the benefit (hindrance) of a sports mode. It's not easy. Especially when I could churn out good stuff with the old Sony. But I'm sticking with it and getting much better with my old glass. Got a long ways to go, and love learning, so it should be a fun experience.

Just remember that buying a good camera doesn't make you a good photographer, and that you're probably going to have to learn all over again. But it's worth it. 

Just buy what you can afford (Nikon or Canon or...?) and dedicate yourself to learning. You'll be happier for it in the long run.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with Brent


> Canon G10 or G11



The Canon G series are very good cameras, with all the functionality you could want.  They even shoot RAW (except for a few models).  You may be know much about RAW, coming from a P&S background, but it's great for those who want to get the most out of their digital images.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll also have to recommend the Canon PowerShot G-series... They are pretty much like DSLRS without interchangeable lenses, and might be just what you're looking for if you want pretty much all the functionality without spending thousands of dollars. As far as P&S cameras go, they are top of the line, and give you complete control over things like shutter speed, ISO, aperture, exposure, and stuff like that. 

Here are some shots I've taken with my trusty G9... They've been resized but are otherwise completely unedited (no cropping, sharpening, color adjustment, etc)...


----------



## bburzycki (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats a great example of what the little camera can do.... its very impressive - I have done all my HDR work with it also...

Link to the camera info:
PowerShot G11 Digital Camera

The 11 is sporting the new screen with flip around capability...

Works good for shooting over crowds also...


----------



## stephenrapoport (Jan 13, 2010)

Ricoh compacts are superb. I use the grii which is a foxed focal length but they do a zoom equivalent. Alternatively the G10 or G11 are both superb and offer all the manual settings of an entry level DSLR


----------



## usayit (Jan 13, 2010)

G-series is good.... (went from G1 all the way to a G6).  A bit large for P&S.

Panasonic LX3... won me over from the G-series.  Better optics than the G... little short in range.  Very well received among street shooters (24mm equiv wide focal length).

Canon S90.. is a new player.  A bit more compact than either of the two.

Personally, the LX3 is so good and so well received for a P&S compact that I'd wait for the LX4 before making your decision.  The rumor is that Panasonic will announce the LX4 in Feb.  


Moving a little up but not quite SLR are the micro 4/3rds cameras.  The Panasonic GH1, G1 and GF1 are the leaders in this arena so far.  I wasn't too impressed with the Olympus E-P1 but haven't looked at the E-P2 yet.  The GF1 is the most compact but I liked the handling of the G1 or GH1 better.


----------



## Gaura Mohana (Jan 13, 2010)

or else you can get the fujifilm finepix S1000FD. pretty good DSLR camera, its small (its the smallest DSLR in the world), takes pretty nice pictures, and its cheap!!! i paid roughly 210$ USD for it
btw no interchangable lenses here.


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 13, 2010)

The G9 is awesome.  That was my last camera before I got my T1i and I still miss the thing.  Hopefully my T1i grows on me so I can feel better about parting with the G9.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 13, 2010)

The cure for G9-sickness: more lenses. Seriously, worked for me! 

Although I still use my G9 pretty frequently in certain situations (like taking photos of insects at night), so I didn't have as many withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Neuner (Jan 13, 2010)

Delphititan said:


> I use an Olympus E-P1 with a 14-42mm zoom lens. Other models currently available are the Panasonic GH1, G1 and GF1. Olympus also has an E-P2 in addition to the E-P1 that I use.
> 
> Dan





I went to a presentation and met with Jay Dickman of National Geographic afterwards.  Since his sponsor was Olympus he was using the new E-P2 and loved it because of its capabilities and small size for his travels.  You could hear the sincerity in his voice.  He had a huge lens on it which may have been either a prototype or used some type of adapter.

I had an Olympus not long ago and I didn't care for it but this new one really interested me.


----------



## Enough Already (Jan 13, 2010)

what is your budget??


----------



## bburzycki (Jan 14, 2010)

Enough Already said:


> what is your budget??


 

That right there is the best question asked yet....


----------

